# Any one have a good homemade deer lure and cover scents ????



## Rhody Hunter

As far as scent control I use a mixture of hydrogen peroxide , baking soda, a cap full of unscented soap . The green hunters soap.
And water mix it all together let set for a few days . Then you are ready to go . Spray it on before going in the field. I keep some in my truck and use it for general use. It will take fish smell off your hands or pretty much anything else.


----------



## eldergage

it may sound stupid but i keep fresh pine needles in my hunting tote during hunting season. good way to save money on cover scent!


----------



## Infamousfrog

subscribed. I would like to know more on any home made deer lure.


----------



## joz

I've taken a couple cups of the little blue berries found on cedar trees, ran them through a food processor. Then I boil them in some water, strain them and put in a spray bottle. Pretty strong cedar smell.


----------



## akkiller

Im going to give it a shot on making my own I will start with some bark for the trees around my hunting spot eggcorns and small split small sticks tree bark nuts and a small mix of leaves in a coffee filter and do a slow boil in distilled water and in a screen colander.I was allso thinking of making something of a still to catch the stem for a more pure sent.I really dont know it this will work at all but will let you know how this works and tell you how I did it or if you have any ideas on this let me know. thanks


----------



## tankdogg60

Human urine is best for buck lure. Studies show scrapes with human urine get visited more than any scent on the market. As far as general deer lure, grape kool-aid packs poured straight on the ground. Have to check your regulations in your state, they may consider it baiting.


----------



## grhhunter

well i don't know about making my own but i usually try to step in a fresh cowpie when hunting near a pasture!!


----------



## 7sand8s

vanilla extract mix it with water and spray on limbs and anything around you.


----------



## Dbyrum72

Best cover up scent ive found. Gather vegetation from area you are hunting. Place in a large pot and boil until water turns dark. Place in spray bottle and spray all over


----------



## rxgac

place where I'm allowed to hunt gets a lot of trail use by horse riders. so, like the cow patty I try to make it a point of walking through the corral on the way our. course, with all the farm equipment i've considered a dab of diesel behind each ear(kidding).


----------



## airborne killer

Take acorns,boil them whole in an old pot(wifie won't kill u then)when soft,mash them,boil again then let sit and cool,strain the liquid and u'r done.


----------



## ftshooter

If you hunt some where that have apples around ..just put apple juice in a spray bottle check baiting laws....for mock scrapes use your pee and clear ammonia not lemon scent from the dollar store...you can put a little apple juice and or vanilla in this mix ....clear a small spot on the ground where you want deer to stop by a trail and just poor some on the ground .Then climb in your stand and wait ...
you can also, try different extracts from the grocery store ...mint,almond...etc...put some in front of a trail cam ,test em before season...to see what works best in your area...


----------



## akkiller

thanks for all the good ideas on the cover sents lets keep this going I know im learning alot I hope everone can pick up new ideas too.


----------



## bronco611

If you hunt in the pines, go to the drug store and get a small bottle of turpentine and put it in a spray bottle and spray the soles of your shoes with it before heading into the woods. Also works great in fresh clear cuts.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

Kool-aid, vanilla, and a Hersey bar are a few odd lures that work


----------



## C Svach

For cover I would gather up a pile of dry leaves and some twigs maybe a little bark and some pine needles and but them in a bag with my outer garments. Amazing how good it smells and impregnates clothes with natural cover. I also make it a point to walk through a pile of deer poop and mash it around the soles of my boots or cow patties on out old lease. Smell like what is acually there instead of something made in a factory, put in a plastic bottle, and tested on Replicated Human Odor! (still havent figured that one out yet?)


----------



## crakdanok

tankdogg60 said:


> Human urine is best for buck lure. Studies show scrapes with human urine get visited more than any scent on the market. As far as general deer lure, grape kool-aid packs poured straight on the ground. Have to check your regulations in your state, they may consider it baiting.


This actually works!!! Tried it before and i truly does work.


----------



## Raehunt12

subscribed


----------



## Maxtor

Cut the tarsal gland off a deer u have shot. Put it in a canning jar and then fill it 3/4 full of boiling water. Close the lid TIGHT and shake the hell out of it. After ur done shaking it, finish filling the jar with tap water and put it in the fridge. Once it's been cooled, you now have an awesome deer attractant scent and also a great item to drag on ur way to the stand... I just put a plastic zip tie through the trasal gland then attach about a 5' drag string to it


----------



## John0341

Rhody Hunter said:


> As far as scent control I use a mixture of hydrogen peroxide , baking soda, a cap full of unscented soap . The green hunters soap.
> And water mix it all together let set for a few days . Then you are ready to go . Spray it on before going in the field. I keep some in my truck and use it for general use. It will take fish smell off your hands or pretty much anything else.


there is a recipe for this could some of you guys better at searching things on here try to find the link please i made some last year and it worked great forgot the mixture thanks


----------



## upserman

John0341 said:


> there is a recipe for this could some of you guys better at searching things on here try to find the link please i made some last year and it worked great forgot the mixture thanks



Maybe this is what you are talking about:

easy to make your own scent killer:

i mix the following in a clean gallon water jug:


1. 1 bottle 3% hydrogin peroxide (brown bottle from wmt)
2. refill the above bottle with distilled water and pour into your container
3. 1/4 baking soda
4. 1 tbls scent free body wash soap (that green stuff you can get in the sporting goods dept at wmt works well)

mix the ingredients in a container with an open top/lid and let set for maybe 20-24 hours (allows the chemical reaction to complete)

pour into your favorite spray bottle and you are set.

this combination also gets skunk odor off dogs, people, etc.


----------



## Chris101

Thats the same one we have been trying out for the last couple of years too


----------



## JAlbers

Thanks for the recipe Upserman!... I will give it a try.


----------



## tryin

akkiller said:


> I would like to see if anyone has any good homemade deer lure and cover scents recipes that he or she would like to share I'm sure we can make up one as good or better than the commercial scents on the market and one that is specific for the area that we hunt in unlike the commercial scents that are not specific ??? Thank you for any help you can give and I hope us sharing will help everyone save in saving some money.


I have always liked to hang clothes by wood fire
I wash with unscented soap, but hunt alot after work until time change 
still have enjoyable sits = the wood smoke doesnt seem to bother em, and keeps bugs at bay as well


----------



## randallss7

upserman said:


> Maybe this is what you are talking about:
> 
> easy to make your own scent killer:
> 
> i mix the following in a clean gallon water jug:
> 
> 
> 1. 1 bottle 3% hydrogin peroxide (brown bottle from wmt)
> 2. refill the above bottle with distilled water and pour into your container
> 3. 1/4 baking soda
> 4. 1 tbls scent free body wash soap (that green stuff you can get in the sporting goods dept at wmt works well)
> 
> mix the ingredients in a container with an open top/lid and let set for maybe 20-24 hours (allows the chemical reaction to complete)
> 
> pour into your favorite spray bottle and you are set.
> 
> this combination also gets skunk odor off dogs, people, etc.



I use same thing, seams to work, I do a lot of ground hunting tucked under a bush with good results.


----------



## cholt1986

I bought a bag of red cedar bedding chips, and I made a bag out of cheese cloth which is the "deer field dressing bag". Anyhow I put my clothes in a tote with those cedar chips and it works great. Have not been busted (yet). I also boiled some of the cedar chips outside on my gas grill and filled an old scent-a-way bottle with the water. I haven't used the cedar water yet....but the chips inside the tote has worked.


----------



## phantom1

tankdogg60 said:


> Human urine is best for buck lure. Studies show scrapes with human urine get visited more than any scent on the market. As far as general deer lure, grape kool-aid packs poured straight on the ground. Have to check your regulations in your state, they may consider it baiting.


Tank, that is great info. Do you know where we can find that study? I really want to try the urine test in mock scrapes positioned in front of trail cameras. Thanks in advance!


----------



## upserman

phantom1 said:


> Tank, that is great info. Do you know where we can find that study? I really want to try the urine test in mock scrapes positioned in front of trail cameras. Thanks in advance!


I tried this myself. There is a scrap on a wide path that i use to walk to my stand. I kicked some straw and limbs into it to see when it would be cleaned out. Week and a half went by with out it being visited. So I thought well lets try peeping in it and see if what people are saying is true. Week later I went back and sure enough scrap was tore up. So it is true.


----------



## nick060200

upserman said:


> Maybe this is what you are talking about:
> 
> easy to make your own scent killer:
> 
> i mix the following in a clean gallon water jug:
> 
> 
> 1. 1 bottle 3% hydrogin peroxide (brown bottle from wmt)
> 2. refill the above bottle with distilled water and pour into your container
> 3. 1/4 baking soda
> 4. 1 tbls scent free body wash soap (that green stuff you can get in the sporting goods dept at wmt works well)
> 
> mix the ingredients in a container with an open top/lid and let set for maybe 20-24 hours (allows the chemical reaction to complete)
> 
> pour into your favorite spray bottle and you are set.
> 
> this combination also gets skunk odor off dogs, people, etc.


What's the measurement for the baking soda?


----------



## LowTrunkOzz

nick060200 said:


> What's the measurement for the baking soda?


Hopefully it's a 1/4 cup....because that's what I used in the batch I mixed up tonight!

nate


----------



## zztide

Just go to Lowes and get a small can of Turpentine from the paint department. I use it all the time on my boots to cover where I have walked. Deer notice it but do not spook at all. Best and cheapest cover scent I have ever used bar none.

Seems like I paid around $7 and a can will last you for a couple of seasons. I had an old timer who smoked tell me about it 30 years ago and I have been using it ever since.


----------



## Pfyxoeous

The substance you're creating with hydrogen peroxide, sodium bicarbonate, and the soap (I'm assuming it's the sodium hydroxide [lye] that does the job), is essentially Oxy-Clean. Make sure that you use distilled water, as it is pure, and does not contain fluoride, chlorine, etc., which might throw off the smell, and possibly affect your reaction.


----------



## BreckHunter

I love all the posts. I too have tried the boiling and stepping in a cow patty every now and then. Now, I know this is not a "Homemade" scent/Lure, but I tried a new scent out on the market that is the first of its kind. Most have never heard of it. Its called "Rattling Lure". I saw it at the Buckmasters Expo in Montgomery, AL. The cool thing is, its like having 3 products in 1. I have had very inconsistent results rattling in the past. The first year I used this stuff, I rattled in 7 bucks in 9 days and all of them within bow range. Plus, it worked for me as a great cover scent too. I also check the wind with it all season long. You can get it online at smokinrackproducts.com


----------



## Buck Schott

I've used the baking soda, peroxide recipe before. Seemed to work well but left a chalky residue on clothes and equipment. Also dried my skin out something crazy. Last couple of seasons have used wood smoke as a cover. Best one yet. Also I always cut some fresh cedar branches and peel the bark and leave in the bottom of my gearbox and under the padding in my bow case. Anybody use a Scent Smoker for wood smoke smell? Pretty nifty looking rig. 

Some of these others like boiling acorns and other things I'm definitely gonna try.


----------



## flywise

7sand8s said:


> vanilla extract mix it with water and spray on limbs and anything around you.


and walk in some cow poo, and rub cedar branch(if you have some in your area) on your clothes


----------



## SouthernArcher

7sand8s said:


> vanilla extract mix it with water and spray on limbs and anything around you.


What is the ratio/meaurements of vanilla extract to water that you use?


----------



## tomsterms

regarding the vanilla extract mixed with water. I use 5 parts distilled water to 1 part vanilla extract (not the cheap imitation vanilla). I bought a 1$ pump spray bottle at walmart in the travel toiletries section. I combine the water and vanilla and spray around my feeder and corn for about 1 month before season and the deer associate the vanilla with the corn. I have many deer on the game camera just sniffing where I spray the vanilla. good luck.


----------



## geef64

Anyone know how to make a dirt/earth smelling cover scent? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthernArcher

Thanks. I'll be making some vanilla attractant this weekend. I'll post my results.


----------



## Archer929

This is all great info thanks for posting


----------



## Dukie

Interesting. I'm intrigued by the kool aid idea. Just grape or other flavors ? Thanks.


----------



## chuckatuk

I saw a trapper on youtube making a buck lure.It was something like this...

Take 2 deer testicles and open them up.Next scrape all the fatty looking substance and put it in a clean jar.Add more if you want more scent.
next pour in some everclear {can't remember the amount} 4-6 ounces I think. This is what evaporates and lets the scent out..Main ingredient in essential oils
Add in a little "Trappers Musk"
add glycerin ??? 4-6 ounces


Store in a cool dark place 4-6 months.Gets better the longer it sets.

Someone might find the youtube video and place on here.


----------



## testdepth

I hunt in the pines and used turpentine spirits mixed with water. This works well. I was standing next to some young pines about 7' tall and a doe walked right up next to me one tree over and was to close to draw on. There is a detergent carried at Wally World in the camping section that I use to wash my clothes in and I'll have to get the name. It removes all scents guaranteed and around $5.00. Then I don't dress out until I get to where I am hunting.

Good luck with your season!


----------



## widow maker 223

Sportwash is the detergent you are talkin about. It works good. Im trying ALL free n clear this year.


----------



## rockrollnload

geef64 said:


> Anyone know how to make a dirt/earth smelling cover scent?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Take some vegitation ( leaves, sticks, dirt, acorns, crowsfoot, honeysuckle, etc.) from your area and boil it in an old pot. Strain off the liquid and put in a spray bottle.


----------



## rockrollnload

SouthernArcher said:


> What is the ratio/meaurements of vanilla extract to water that you use?


I use 8oz. Vanilla extract to 2oz. Corn oil. (or vegitable oil). The oil seems to be a better "carrying" vehicle for the vanilla and doesnt evaporate like water, thus holding the scent longer. Just be sure to shake well before disbursing as the vanilla and oil will seperate.


----------



## shanedut

Funny story about cover sents. My wifes cousin who is kind of lazy and not a real great hunter put up a treestand in a obvious place there are lots of deer that walk by there but any hunter can see the aluminum ladder from a mile away. Well i tried to get the deer to quit walking by, by peeing in front of it everytime i walk by. Well to date i have seen 17 deer, and 20 head of elk in front of that thing including 2 nice bucks. Either these deer cant smell or dont care about human scent, granted these deer are around farms all year long i even have 2 does that drink out of the stock water.


----------



## killer711

camp fire smoke for a cover scent


----------



## ebeveridge

i use a bee hive smoker to smoke my stuff. same as the scent smoker that is sold. i love it and use it every day


----------



## widow maker 223

Deer dont care about human pee. Try peeing in a scrape.:thumbs_up


----------



## Pikeslayer

Dbyrum72 said:


> Best cover up scent ive found. Gather vegetation from area you are hunting. Place in a large pot and boil until water turns dark. Place in spray bottle and spray all over


This one works good.


----------



## nick060200

does anyone know if you can use scent free laundry soap instead of body soap in the "oxyclean" recipe?


----------



## ra6317

7sand8s said:


> vanilla extract mix it with water and spray on limbs and anything around you.


I use this, but I also include anise oil. The pure anise oil is a bit expensive ($5/oz here), but you can also boil black licorice and use the liquid. Just continue boiling until you have the desired strength needed, and then mix in spray bottle with vanilla and water.

I read in another reply to try using mint. Don't use the mint! Mint has been used as a deer deterrent.

Gathering vegetation from the area you're hunting and boiling is a good idea as well, just use gloves so you don't get your own body oils on them.


----------



## tntone

i buy a bottle of apple juice in the juice section and dont refridge it, mix it with some pure vanilla in a spray bottle and the deer will eat about everything you spray it on...


----------



## tntone

you can also boil the cedar needles and sticks in water and put in a spray bottle for a cover scent also, this works jam up...:wink:


----------



## Dukie

Any tried to use kool aid ?


----------



## bob cooly

Wild animals smell like we see, all and everything at once. Your absolute best cover scent is---------------the wind.The All Scent Free soap still has color brighteners in it, I don't use it for my hunting clothes. Sportwash. Any and all of the above will occasionally help. I'm thinkin about getting a cowhide and making a suit then all I have to do is roll in the cowpie's and I'm good to go. Generally a deer downwind is a gone deer.


----------



## deergoneit

I hunt in an area full of black walnuts. This time of year they're falling like crazy. I always take bag fulls (slightly rotting but still greenish)
I put em with my clothes, smoosh them on my soles, drag and crack in treestand and blinds
Works great, like others said, use your surroundings 

sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## MOWhitetails

Dbyrum72 said:


> Best cover up scent ive found. Gather vegetation from area you are hunting. Place in a large pot and boil until water turns dark. Place in spray bottle and spray all over


x2...that is what I've done, a very natural smell that fits perfect with the place you collect the vegetation from


----------



## huntfish25

http://deerlures.com/page-build-your-own-deer-scents-and-deer-lures-15.html

Buck Interdigital and Doe Interdigital- natural hoof musk trailing scent deposited wherever a deer may travel 

i think this is the most importing scent. i want to try to make my own deer lure for the rut i thinking about tring these


----------



## jeremy martin

For cover scent we use baking soda and water in a spray bottle. For attractant I use boiled down butterscotch candy with a tad of vanilla. I also pee in scrapes. Last year I had to pee.....scraped the leaves off under a tree......and shot a deer 2 hours later freshening my scrape.....that's proof enough for me.


----------



## nick060200

tntone said:


> i buy a bottle of apple juice in the juice section and dont refridge it, mix it with some pure vanilla in a spray bottle and the deer will eat about everything you spray it on...


does this work all year? or more an early season concoction?


----------



## C Svach

I read an article one time about a guy that would go out in winter and just scoop up 5 gallon buckets of yellow snow in the woods. Would heat it to boil out the water saying what was left was highly concentrated deer urine of lots of different animals. Then he would put them is ice cube trays in the freezer or freeze zip locks bags. Either thaw them out and put in squirt bottle before cold weather hunts or just throw the pee ice cubes in scrapes and around stand when it was warm so it would melt slowly giving out scent. Sounds interesting and might work just not for me.


----------



## ewadeZ7x

I step in rabbit **** I collect from my meat rabbits


----------



## vastomper

Smoke ya a swisher sweet cigar. You'll be suprized. I was. 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Bonecrusher86

Swisher sweet? Really?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Alaska at heart

Great ideas here.............thanks.


----------



## TheHunter831

For cover scents, I boiled:
Acorns
Corn
Evergreen branch
Strawberries
In a old pot and got the water all nice and flavorful. Then dumped the acorns corn ect... Out and put the liquid in a clean spray bottle. It works really well for about a month or so then it starts smelling bad after around 4-6 weeks. Maybe I should have kept it in a cold place like the fridge.


----------



## Skeeter 58

geef64 said:


> Anyone know how to make a dirt/earth smelling cover scent?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I go buy the large unscented plastic lawn leaf bags. Then I go out back of my house [I live in the woods] and pick up a bunch of leaves and dirt to put in the bag. The dirt is what really has the humus smell. 

Then I keep all my hunting cloths in that for the entire bow season, which is long here. Sometimes if the smell has gone out of it some, I will replenish it with fresh leaves and dirt. 

It has proven to work very well for me. 

I do not dress before driving to my spot. I always dress after I arrive and before the walk in. 

Skeet.


----------



## ribsyj

Skeeter 58 said:


> I go buy the large unscented plastic lawn leaf bags. Then I go out back of my house [I live in the woods] and pick up a bunch of leaves and dirt to put in the bag. The dirt is what really has the humus smell.
> 
> Then I keep all my hunting cloths in that for the entire bow season, which is long here. Sometimes if the smell has gone out of it some, I will replenish it with fresh leaves and dirt.
> 
> It has proven to work very well for me.
> 
> I do not dress before driving to my spot. I always dress after I arrive and before the walk in.
> 
> Skeet.


I basically do same thing but I use a plastic tote. Then I use an old pillow case and fill with dirt and leaves. I change out leaves and dirt about once a week. 

Also once I get out of truck. I take my leaf suit and rub it in the dirt and leaves. Shake it out and put it on.


----------



## CarbonTerry

I found that the imitation Vanilla has a far stronger odor than the extract. I have successfully used it for 40+ years....before Tink's and Cover Up.


----------



## stkarmy

My hunting buddies dad smokes alot of reefer and swears that when he lights up a bowl in the woods the deer start pouring in. Not saying to break the law or anything but maybe those in colorado could try that one out.


----------



## Lezlie

You can make your own deer cover scents with essential oils. Use 2-3 drops of pure essential oil to a teaspoon of carrier oil before putting on your skin so it does not burn. A carrier oil is a plant oil like coconut oil, almond oil, which dilutes the pure essential oil. You can make several years worth. Anise oil is good bait oil too. Here is more info  http://biosourcenaturals.com/blog/2013/10/essential-oils-deer-hunting/


----------



## henry24

jello powder. That is all!


----------



## YBSLO

I know a guy that used to film for Lee & Tiffany
He claims Lee is a terrific woodsman / hunter.
He said if Lee pees out of a tree stand it's okay to do so!
Been doing it ever since with no problems.


----------



## pchunterpa

Subscribed


----------



## Ches

YBSLO said:


> I know a guy that used to film for Lee & Tiffany
> He claims Lee is a terrific woodsman / hunter.
> He said if Lee pees out of a tree stand it's okay to do so!
> Been doing it ever since with no problems.


What about Tiffany?


----------



## Redball409

Ches said:


> What about Tiffany?


Saw that coming a mile away.


----------



## stoneywv

Been peeing out of stand for 20 years and have yet to have a deer that entered to my stand from upwind hit that spot I pee'd in and spook. They just don't care about it.

Now, as far as cover scent, I have been busted by mature deer from up to 100 yards away on windy day when they come in downwind, with full scent free regimen including scentlock.

I just don't think you can fool the nose, you have to play the wind and just keep yourself and your clothes as clean as possible to minimize the amount of scent you lay down. Smoke is probably a good thing in areas with lot's of wood burning fireplaces to ensure there is no oder being generated by the clothes, but still not going to keep you from laying down human scent with it. The exterior of your clothes normally isn't a major issue if you keep them scent free, it's your exposed skin areas, hair, and breath that are getting to that super scent sniffer on a mature deer


----------



## RW1266

I have heard, but can't bring myself to try. Use a used woman's tampon. I really haven't tried it but seems though it should work. Doe in heat scent? Not sure. I remember my dog used to go nuts during that time of month . Might try it during the rut this year. If anyone else wants to try it and let us know how it works by all means do so!!


----------



## joshb311

RW1266 said:


> I have heard, but can't bring myself to try. Use a used woman's tampon. I really haven't tried it but seems though it should work. Doe in heat scent? Not sure. I remember my dog used to go nuts during that time of month . Might try it during the rut this year. If anyone else wants to try it and let us know how it works by all means do so!!


I saw some trail cam pics where a used tampon was hung over a scrape. It definitely seemed to pique the curiosity of the bucks and does alike. It was interesting to see, but I haven't heard of anyone using it in an actual hunting scenario.


----------



## kc hay seed

deer lure;one coffee can of Di-Calcium phosphate
two coffee cans of trace minerals
one coffee can of stock salt
mix in a 5-gallon bucket with a clean piece of plastic pipe or a tree limb from your hunting area.
take mixture near your stand and clean out a 3-ft. circle with your boots or a tree limp and fill with this mixture,mother nature will take care of it.good luck!!


----------

